

The Simpsons hit with $250m lawsuit from Goodfellas actor Frank Sivero - ColinCochrane
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2802522/the-simpsons-hit-250m-lawsuit-goodfellas-actor-frank-sivero-claims-s-mafioso-character-louie-based-him.html

======
ColinCera
I wonder how much money The Simpsons producers have spent over the years
responding to this type of utterly ridiculous nuisance suit. I bet it's
probably greater than $50 million.

Has anyone ever legitimately/successfully sued The Simpsons?

